# Political Candidate Threatens To Have Officer Fired Over Traffic Stop



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Over the years I have stopped my fair share of town selectmen, local cops, EMT's, state troopers, firefighters ect. All of them have been always polite and courteous, once I ID them I send them on their way with a hand shake and tell them to be safe. Now, as police officers our discretion is one of the most powerful tools we have, there is nothing that states I "shall" issue a citation, in fact there are only a hand full of criminal offences that state an officer SHALL arrest! Not only that, no one can say I didn't take any type of enforcement action, I stopped the car I spoke with the operator and told them to slow down, tail lights out or whatever. But I'll tell you this if any of them were to cop that attitude and hit me the "do you know who I am?" bull shit their getting cite and I'm very well prepared to die on that hill. 







Political Candidate Threatens To Have Officer Fired Over Traffic Stop Political Candidate Martin Hyde, 56, was pulled over for going 57 in a 40 mile per hour zone & texting while driving. was driving his 2017 Land Rover about 9:45 a.m. Tuesday at Fruitville Road and Euclid Avenue when he was pulled over. Bodycam from Police Officer Julia Beskin shows the interaction between Hyde & her. As the officer was asking Hyde for his information Hyde asks, "Do you know who i am?''. Officer Beskin says, she has a job to do in which Hyde responds, "yeah for now." Hyde faces a fine of $116 for texting while driving and failure to display registration, temporary; $256 for speeding. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

A Republican congressional candidate in Florida was caught on police body camera footage threatening to end an officer’s career because she pulled him over for a traffic stop.

Martin Hyde, who is running in Florida’s 16th Congressional District, was pulled over by Sarasota Police Officer Julie Beskin on Feb. 14.

In video of the exchange, Beskin advised Hyde he was driving 57 mph in a 40 zone and was also seen texting on his phone. In a combative exchange that followed, he refused to cooperate, threatened her job and asked her if she was behaving that way because she was an immigrant.

“I’ll just call your chief. How’s that? You know who I am, right?” Hyde asked her after she explained why she’d stopped him.

“Go right ahead, sir,” Beskin replied. “Yes, sir, I do.”

She then asked him for his license and registration, telling him she was just doing her job.

“Yeah, for now,” he replied.

Michael Flynn and Roger Stone backed congressional candidate not backing the blue in new traffic stop: “I’ll just call your Chief. You know who I am, right? You’re going to do this? Big mistake. You’re making career decisions.” pic.twitter.com/4GUfuKPvN4

When Beskin returned to Hyde’s vehicle with a citation, he told her he’d called her supervisor.

“I just spoke to your boss,” he said. “Is it your Russian immigrant status that makes you treat people like this?”

Hyde then refused to take his paperwork from the officer, so she placed it on his dashboard.

″Don’t put your hand in my car. You don’t have a warrant,” he told her.

Part 2: “I just called your supervisor. Is it your Russian immigrant status that makes you treat people like this?” pic.twitter.com/9mhyFVSVCb

Hyde posted a statement on Facebook Tuesday apologizing over the incident and admitting he was “belligerent and rude to the officer.” He also admitted to being aggressive when challenged, arguing that it could be a good trait for a politician.

“I;m [sic] not going to justify my poor temper on that day or attempt to mitigate it in any way,” he wrote. ”There will be some who will say it’s not the first time I’ve acted out and they’d be right. I have faults and one of them is to be overly aggressive on occasion when I’m challenged.”

“In the political arena that is possibly a good thing but on a personal level it’s not,” he added.

He said he’d apologized to Beskin and was also apologizing to the community, pledging to “do my utmost to behave better going forward.”

Hyde is challenging Rep. Vern Buchanan in the GOP primary. He’s been endorsed by political operative Roger Stone and former national security adviser Michael Flynn, both of whom received pardons from former President Donald Trump in criminal cases.

According to his campaign website, Hyde was a former professional soccer player in the UK and a business owner in Sarasota. His key issues are listed as putting “America First,” protecting the Second Amendment, enacting term limits for elected leaders and fighting “cancel culture.”


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

> Hyde is challenging Rep. Vern Buchanan in the GOP primary. He’s been endorsed by political operative Roger Stone and former national security adviser Michael Flynn, both of whom received pardons from former President Donald Trump in criminal cases.


What does this have to do with anything? The guy was (and probably always is) a jackass, but let's somehow bring it back to Trump. The officer had the patience of a saint and I was happy to see her supervisor back her up.


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

No thank you sir, we don't need the likes of you!


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Fuck that guy, we already have enough politicians like that.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Oh….a Brit soccer player attitude now telling us how to behave.

Fuck him. Target locked…


----------



## Sgt Jack (Aug 17, 2003)

I didn't watch the video but I wonder if he could have made the team for resisting without violence Statutes & Constitution :View Statutes : Online Sunshine
I worked as briefly as an LE Deputy in that area a few years back. Thankfully most of the people I dealt with were somewhat more reasonable than this clown.


----------



## Truck (Apr 3, 2006)

Another win for body cameras. Won't be long before they demand we cannot wear them.


----------



## WMA7787 (May 4, 2014)

Truck said:


> Another win for body cameras. Won't be long before they demand we cannot wear them.


Already happening …









New dashboard cameras for Northampton police causes heated dispute


A proposal to update police dashboard camera’s has turned into a heated dispute in Northampton.



www.wwlp.com


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

WMA7787 said:


> Already happening …
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ashwin Ravikumar, Volunteer at Northampton Abolition Now states, “That money should be invested into where people who have actually been harmed by policing say. So that means people who are houseless, immigrant communities, black community members should be in charge of making decisions for how that money is spent.” AKA CRIMINALS. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

What an entitled douchepump! He talks about her immigration status!?!? He doesn't sound like he was born in Sarasota, Philadelphia or South Boston! Get outta here ya shitbird!


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

Someone should grow a set and show up with signage asking these "activists" what they fear the recordings will show... that most complaints are LIES? 🙄


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

Truck said:


> Another win for body cameras. Won't be long before they demand we cannot wear them.


That’s already happened, the ACLU (which previously thought that body cameras were a great idea) now think they’re an invasion of privacy.

What’s really happening is that they’re starting to realize that body cameras show 99% of people who make allegations against the police are lying pricks.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

USAF286 said:


> Ashwin Ravikumar, Volunteer at Northampton Abolition Now states, “That money should be invested into where people who have actually been harmed by policing say. So that means people who are houseless, immigrant communities, black community members should be in charge of making decisions for how that money is spent.” AKA CRIMINALS.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You'd think that the "victims" would want body cameras to help support their claims and punish their oppressors. If I had to deal with a "cop" who is an embarrassment to the uniform and I'd love for him to have a body cam. Problem for these people is that bad cops are few and far between and 99% of their claims are crap.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Political assassination is WRONG? KILL THIS FUCKTARD!

No, I'm not really saying it, but I'm fantasizing.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

The officer handled herself very professionally.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

PBC FL Cop said:


> The officer handled herself very professionally.


That she did


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

He apologized to Sarasota Police Officer Julia Beskin as he signaled his campaign's collapse.

Sarasota congressional candidate Martin Hyde appears to have ended his campaign against U.S. Rep. Vern Buchanan. The move comes after Hyde received national media attention — and scorn — over a police body cam video of his actions at a traffic stop.

In a letter published by the Sarasota Herald-Tribune, Hyde apologized for his behavior. But he also made clear he will not be pursuing a seat in the U.S. House at this point.

“I am sorry because in a democracy without congressional term limits, I have taken away the opportunity for people to make changes in a stagnant system that rewards incumbency over innovation and true local representation,” he wrote.

“I was prepared to use my limited resources to mount a congressional campaign based on equity as opposed to elitism — which is the irony of the manner of my demise.”

Further confirming that Hyde would be dropping out of the race is a quote Hyde’s consultant, the notorious Roger Stone, gave to the Herald-Tribune.
“I got a message indirectly from him last night that he had decided to withdraw his candidacy,” said Stone.

Hyde was stopped on Feb. 14 for speeding by Sarasota Police Officer Julia Beskin, and news spread quickly based on her ticket mentioning his behavior.

Florida Politics and other outlets later obtained official body cam footage, and the story drew attention. Since then, Hyde has been flooded with emails, messages, and voicemails berating him.

A two-time Sarasota City Commission candidate, Hyde had previously picked up endorsements from the local Police Benevolent Association. But the image of him berating an officer incited heavy criticism from supporters of police.

The story picked up coverage in national outlets including HuffPost and Newsweek.
Hyde would not comment to Florida Politics following the release of footage. His long-standing Facebook page “Martin Hyde Sarasota Citizen” was taken out of public view on Thursday. Asked at the time if that signaled news about his campaign, he emailed, “You’ll just have to wait and see.”

News broke Friday morning, not in a news article but in a letter published by the Herald-Tribune.

The signature line at the bottom of the piece read: “Martin Hyde is a Sarasota businessman and a former Republican Party candidate for Florida’s 16th Congressional District.”

Hyde later emailed stating: “I remain the only official spokesperson for Martin Hyde or my campaign. If I feel there is something worthy of making a statement about I will do so. For now nothing is official.”

Hyde had largely self-funded his campaign for Congress against Buchanan, an eight-term incumbent Republican. The candidate had loaned his campaign $164,000, and spent much of it on consulting with former Donald Trump associate Stone.

Trump ultimately endorsed Buchanan.

For the moment, Hyde’s federal campaign accounts remain open and his official campaign website remains live.

Of note, he has backtracked from reactions to controversy before.

During his last run for City Commission, Hyde suggested he would drop out of the race after a video went viral showing him berating Puerto Rican teens at the Bath & Racquet Club in Sarasota. He ultimately decided to continue his campaign, which he lost in 2019 to incumbent Commissioner Liz Alpert.


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

RodneyFarva said:


> Over the years I have stopped my fair share of town selectmen, local cops, EMT's, state troopers, firefighters ect. All of them have been always polite and courteous, once I ID them I send them on their way with a hand shake and tell them to be safe. Now, as police officers our discretion is one of the most powerful tools we have, there is nothing that states I "shall" issue a citation, in fact there are only a hand full of criminal offences that state an officer SHALL arrest! Not only that, no one can say I didn't take any type of enforcement action, I stopped the car I spoke with the operator and told them to slow down, tail lights out or whatever. But I'll tell you this if any of them were to cop that attitude and hit me the "do you know who I am?" bull shit their getting cite and I'm very well prepared to die on that hill.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








NEWTON POLICE ASSOCIATION vs. NEWTON POLICE CHIEF, 63 Mass. App. Ct. 697







masscases.com


----------

